# Newbie here!



## ricke17 (Dec 22, 2008)

Hey guys,

Found this website and forums in Balance Magazine and thought I'd come on over and say hello.

Rick x


----------



## Northerner (Dec 22, 2008)

ricke17 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Found this website and forums in Balance Magazine and thought I'd come on over and say hello.
> 
> Rick x



Hi Rick - nice to meet you! This is a great place for learning all sorts of stuff, and great support too. I have a good health care team, but it's sometimes a palaver to get hold of them if I have a question (answer phone, leave a message, they ring back but don't know when, I'm out, I have to ring again etc.!), so I can ask here - much simpler!


----------



## sofaraway (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi there 

seems theres a few who have found us through Balance. I really must re-join Diabets UK in the new year.


----------

